# an den Nerven zu reißen



## IsiMeyer

¡Hola!
tengo problemas con la traducción de esta frase:

"Der Fall Paris und die Hunger scheinen mächtig an den Nerven zu reißen."

¿Puede ser algo parecido a esto?
"La caída de París y el hambre puede que hayan hecho un inmenso daño a los nervios".

Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Tonerl

IsiMeyer said:


> "Der Fall Paris und die Hunger scheinen mächtig an den Nerven zu reißen."



He aquí mi sugerencia:

*das "zerrt" an den Nerven*
esto destroza los nervios

*Der Fall (in) Paris und der Hunger scheinen mächtig an den Nerven zu "zerren" (an die Nieren zu gehen)*
Parece que la caída de París y el hambre destrozan inmenso los nervios

Saludos


----------



## IsiMeyer

Buenos días,

muchas gracias en primer lugar por tu repuesta.

¿entonces crees que "an den Nerven zu reißen" está mal escrito? 

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Tonerl

IsiMeyer said:


> ¿entonces crees que "an den Nerven zu reißen"* está mal escrito?*


Porque los alemanes nosotros no expresarnos de esta manera, y por consiguiente sería mejor que escribieras „es zerrt an den Nerven“ en vez de „an den Nerven zu reißen“.
En otros términos: la frase „an den Nerven zu reißen“ no existe !

Pero hay una expresión que es empleada muy a menudo:
*seine/ihre Nerven waren „zum Zerreißen (an)gespannt“*
estaba atenazado por los nervios
tenían los nervios a flor de piel

Igualmente saludos cordiales


----------



## Alemanita

IsiMeyer said:


> Der Fall Paris und der Hunger scheinen mächtig an den Nerven zu reißen."



La caída de París y el hambre parecen provocar una irritación tremenda.

Estimada IsiMeyer: Si quieres encontrar una buena traducción que encaje perfectamente, deberías proporcionar más contexto, para ver a quién le provocaba la irritación. Si se trata solamente de entender el sentido de la frase, Tonerl ya te lo ha explicado.
Saludos

IsiMeyer hat sich in diesem Forum bereits früher mit militärischen Texten aus der Vergangenheit beschäftigt. Vermutlich ist obiger, aus dem Zusammenhang gerissener Satz, auch wieder aus dieser Zeit.
Der Fall Paris' war 1940, d.h. die Stadt Paris wurde 1940 von der deutschen Wehrmacht besetzt, die Stadt fiel. Dass in Kriegszeiten Hunger herrscht, ist bekannt.
*An den Nerven reißen* ist als Ausdruck zwar selten, aber nicht falsch. Ein bisschen sogenanntes googeln beziehungsweise eine Suche im Internet fördert einige Ergebnisse zu Tage. Und das sind nur die Fälle, die ins Netz gestellt wurden. Wie oft mag dieser Ausdruck auch noch zwischen zwei Buchdeckeln schlummern oder täglich normalen Leuten von den Lippen gehen!
*An den Nerven zerren* ist häufiger und steht auch im deutsch-spanischen Wörterbuch mit der Entsprechung _destrozar los nervios.

_


----------



## Alemanita

Tonerl said:


> Porque los alemanes nosotros no expresarnos de esta manera, y por consiguiente sería mejor que escribieras „es zerrt an den Nerven“ en vez de „an den Nerven zu reißen“.
> En otros términos: la frase „an den Nerven zu reißen“ no existe !
> 
> Pero hay una expresión que es empleada muy a menudo:
> *seine/ihre Nerven waren „zum Zerreißen (an)gespannt“*
> estaba atenazado por los nervios
> tenían los nervios a flor de piel
> 
> Igualmente saludos cordiales


Siehe / ver #5


----------



## Tonerl

Hallo Alemanita !

"An den Nerven zu reißen" habe noch in meinem langen Leben bisher noch NIE gehört, oder ich bin der deutschen Sprache nicht mehr mächtig.  Aus diesem Grund habe ich diesen Satz als nicht existent betrachtet.

Solltest Du aber Recht haben, dann wäre ich neugierig, welchen Satz Du mir eventuell "zusammenbasteln" könntest, unter dem Motto: Man lernt nie aus !!!


----------



## Alemanita

Hallo Tonerl!

Keinesfalls geht es hier ums Recht haben! Und ich muss Dir auch nichts zurechtbasteln, sondern nur in die Suchzeile meines Computers den Ausdruck „an den Nerven reißen“ (inklusive Anführungszeichen) eingeben und bekomme Ergebnisse:

Edward Young (* 3. Juli 1683 in Upham in Hampshire; † 5. April 1765 in Welwyn in Hertfordshire) war ein englischer Dichter. In seinem Werk, auf Deutsch „Nachtgedanken“, erscheint der Ausdruck. Übersetzer ist mir nicht bekannt.

„Liebesgrüße von der Front: Briefe Franz Werfels an Gertrud Spirk 1915-1918“, herausgegeben von Elisabeth Buxbaum. Brief vom 30.6.1916

Marie Louise Fischer [Pseudonyme: A. G. Miller, Dr. Christoph Vollmer, Kirsten Lindstroem, Katja Holm] (* 28. Oktober 1922 in Düsseldorf; † 2. April 2005 in Prien am Chiemsee) war eine deutsche Schriftstellerin. In ihrem Roman „Ulrike das schwarze Schaf im Internat“.

Zwei zeitgenössische Autoren, Jörg Albrecht, „Beim Anblick des Bildes vom Wolf“ und Michael Rusch in „Ein falsches Leben (1)“.

Sowie in Foren, die sich z. B. damit befassen, wie sehr kleine Kinder an den Nerven zerren können.

Aber diese zu ergoogeln, überlasse ich Dir.

Freundlicher Gruß!


----------



## Tonerl

Alemanita said:


> Sowie in Foren, die sich z. B. damit befassen, *wie sehr kleine Kinder an den Nerven zerren können.*


Hallo Alemanita !

Die Formulierung *"an den Nerven zerren"*, habe ich doch weiter oben als adäquate Übersetzung angeboten. Und nebenbei bemerkt, von etwas zurechtbasteln *"müssen"*, war überhaupt nicht die Rede, denn das wäre doch etwas dreist, verlangte ich das von Dir !

Was das Googeln betrifft, hatte ich im Laufe der Zeit festgestellt, dass die *ALLES* annehmen - und möge das auch noch so falsch sein; übrigens auch der Duden wird mittlerweile von vielen Sprachwissenschaftlern angezweifelt !!!

Nichts für ungut, aber ich bleibe dabei: 
*"An den Nerven zu reißen"* ist eine grammatische Formulierung, die wir Muttersprachler kaum - oder besser gesagt, so gut wie gar nicht verwenden !

Es gäbe da noch eine Wendung, die im Zusammenhang mit dem Wort *"Nerven" *sehr gebräuchlich ist, die da wäre:
*"An den Nerven zehren" *zielt etwas stärker auf Dinge ab, die einem langsam, schleichend und über einen längeren Zeitraum zusetzen. 
Wenn ich mich z.B. permanent über etwas aufrege, dann kann das ganz schön an meinen *"Nerven zehren".*
Oder wenn ich ich mich mit meiner Freundin des Öfteren streite, dann gute Nacht Marie, das *"zehrt auch gewaltig an meinen Nerven". *

LG


----------



## IsiMeyer

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda. Me ha resuelto el problema.


----------

